# Looking for players for a Play by E-mail!



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm looking for 4 players for a play by e-mail game. The game is set in a basic D&D world (3rd edition) The title for the game is "The Legend of Highvale"

Characters should be created using the point buy system from the DMG, 36 points. characters can be any class from the players handbook and Psionics hand book. All characters are 1st level.
No evil characters please. 
Deities are those in the Players hand book. so plan your Cleric accordingly (if you play one).

The characters know each other from  a meeting with the Mayor of highvale.

to play contact me here or at Grimmbear@aol.com


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 23, 2002)

Do you still have a website up somewhere? The link to AOL doesn't work.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 23, 2002)

Argent — I'd be interested, if you're looking.  I'd probably be most interested in playing either a half-orc cleric or a halfling bard.  Let me know if either of these work.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2002)

*welcome!*

with 4 players a bard might not be the best fit but what ever you want to play is up to you. welcome aboard.
Just e-mail me your character at Grimmbear@aol.com so I can approve it.
please send a background for the character along with his/her stats.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 23, 2002)

*Great!*

I'll aim at a halfling cleric — stats and background will be sent out tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2002)

*Cool!*

You must know I have a soft spot for the little races.

a Halfling cleric it is.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 23, 2002)

In all the years I played 2e and since I started playing again this past year, I've never actually played a halfling.  Just seemed like it would be a change and something fun.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Kamard (Jul 24, 2002)

I'd like to put my foot in the door so to speak to get in on playing this.  I need to leave for work in a half-hour, otherwise I would make a character and post it to today. With luck, I will be able to send it to you very late this morning (around 2-3 am) when I get home.  

Chances are I will be making a human.  Class unchosen so far, maybe a psion.

Thanks, 

Bob


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2002)

*Game is closed*



			
				Kamard said:
			
		

> *I'd like to put my foot in the door so to speak to get in on playing this.  I need to leave for work in a half-hour, otherwise I would make a character and post it to today. With luck, I will be able to send it to you very late this morning (around 2-3 am) when I get home.
> 
> Chances are I will be making a human.  Class unchosen so far, maybe a psion.
> 
> ...




Sorry Bob,
Unfortunatly I have the 4 players for the game. 
But responce has been good so if I have the time I may o 2 games... it depends on my work schedule.

I'll keep you in mind


----------

